# The song currently stuck in your head



## e.Blackstar

Ha...well, this is a take-off of Tal's Current Favorite Song thread...I dunno if it will catch on  but one can only hope. 

The song currently stuck (rather annoyingly) in my head:

Holiday by Green Day (good song, but altogether too catchy)


----------



## Confusticated

I've had a couple. The Beatles' _A Day in the Life_ and _Angela_, the jazz theme song of the show Taxi. I love both songs so its not _too_ annoying... actually its more like Angela is played willingly, whereas Beatles pops up like I might go insane.

_I read the news today..._

Oh boy!


----------



## Ithrynluin

The Killers: Mr. Brightside


----------



## YayGollum

That The Neverending Story song? *starts humming and smacking face*


----------



## e.Blackstar

"wake me up when september ends* by (again) green day. Darn it!


----------



## Hammersmith

Ballad of Danny Bailey (1909-34) by Elton John

*Sings* _Now it's all over Danny Baileeeeyyy!_


----------



## Kementari

Bob Marley - Wait in Vain


----------



## Galdor

Atm....American Soldier by Toby Keith! I'm not normally a huge country fan...but hey, it's memorial day!



Wow...this must be the first time I've posted here in like 6 months. Feeling random and nostalgic! yay


----------



## Beleg

Llama, llama, llama, llama, crazy llama....


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Letterbomb" by Green Day. Gosh darn green day CD.


----------



## Hammersmith

Beleg said:


> Llama, llama, llama, llama, crazy llama....


LMAO! I feel for you, sir


----------



## Thorondor

For the last two weeks its been songs like _Bucket_ and _California Waiting_ by The Kings of Leon, but since Wednesday its been stuff like _Tiny Cities Made of Ashes_ and _Bukowski_ by Modest Mouse(Wow they're great live!)...

...So we're drinkin' drinkin' drinkin' drinkin' coca-coca-cola. I can feel it rollin' right on down, Oh right on down my throat. And as we're headed down the road towards tiny cities made of ashes...


----------



## Turin

Right now its "In too deep" by Sum 41. I remember first hearing that song about 2 years ago.


----------



## Hammersmith

4000 Rainy Nights by Stratovarius, and something I'm not sure the name of by Cinderella


----------



## YayGollum

One of those crazy songs from that Katamari Damacy game?


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Cry on my shoulder" by somebody I can't remember


----------



## Durin's Bane

'Smoke on the water' by Deep Purple. Not that's irritating or something, I actually enjoy it but the problem is my friends... they keep asking me which song am i humming and i have to answer two hundret times a day.... "hey I know the song... but... i can't remember which was it..." is basicaly what i hear all day long...


----------



## Hammersmith

Jeremy, by Pearl Jam  

As far as I'm concerned, it can stay in my head as long as it likes.


----------



## Feorran

A badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom!

I feel the same way about Pearl Jam though.
I also get Primus songs stuck in my head like crazy, because I listen to them too much... Les Claypool Rocks!!


----------



## Talierin

The Cat With 2 Heads - The Aquabats

Just under a month till I get to see them live!


----------



## Kementari

Since I been lovin you ~ Led Zeppelin

"Been working from 7 to 11 everynight, really makes life a drag......"


----------



## Ponte

I troldskog faren vild by Ulver. An incredible song.


----------



## Thorondor

Feorran said:


> A badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom mushroom!


 

NOOOOOOO!!!!!! The Dancing Badger song!!!! I thought I had completely erased that from my memory! *grumbles about dancing badgers, mushrooms, and snakes*


Well, other than _that _now, it was Movies of Myeslf, and I Don't Know What It Is, both by Rufus Wainwright.


----------



## Hammersmith

Thorondor said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! The Dancing Badger song!!!! I thought I had completely erased that from my memory! *grumbles about dancing badgers, mushrooms, and snakes*


I trust you have also seen the Lord Of The Rings Special Badger Edition?


----------



## Feorran

Thorondor said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! The Dancing Badger song!!!! I thought I had completely erased that from my memory! *grumbles about dancing badgers, mushrooms, and snakes*


 
Heh heh. Someone to share the pain with.

(Footie footie footie footie, England England!)


----------



## Wraithguard

It is now the Dante Ross Mix of Freak on a Leash by Korn...


----------



## Thorondor_

"Too lost in you" - Sugababes


----------



## yhwh1st

From Mulan. don't know the name.

*singing* _lets get down to business to defeat the Hunns_ (sp?)


----------



## Jesse

Mississippi Girl--Faith Hill


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

be warned! Only read this if you think you're brave 
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
...this is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends... 

hehe. Nah. Really it's the theme song from Kingdom Hearts. ...When you walk away, you don't hear me say, please, oh baby, don't go... ...What ever lies beyond this morning is a little later on, Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all, Nothing's like before... I LOVE that song! *sigh*


----------



## Wraithguard

That song gives me gas! This makes the eighth time I have gotten Another Brick in the Wall (parts 1, 2, and 3) by Pink Floyd stuck in my head. I'm a fan of Classical, Alternative, and Modern rock if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Gúthwinë

The Green Dragon song, that Merry and Pippin sang in the Return of the King.


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Phenomenon" by Thousand Foot Krutch. But that's okay, I like this song.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Diverse City, Ill-M-I and Burn for you! All by TobyMac! Not a bad thing at all!  Christan rap if you don't know. VERRY COOL!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Morelen loves tobyMac! But her friend has her Momentum album.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Bounce by TFK


dude guess who got her Momentum CD back! Yay for me! *jumps up and down shrieking*


----------



## yhwh1st

_Down Once More_ from The Phantom of the Opera.
I love that movie. Love that soundtrack. Such a sad song, though. If you really listen to the words.

Ara. The song that never ends?! I think you've just scared me away.


----------



## Gúthwinë

Broken by Seether and Amy Lee


----------



## e.Blackstar

yhwh1st said:


> _Down Once More_ from The Phantom of the Opera.
> I love that movie. Love that soundtrack. Such a sad song, though. If you really listen to the words.



You're right.  That's a very sad song...makes my adrenaline pump like crazy though.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Phantom!?! *shivers* Gotta love it! 

Ever played Burnout 3 on PS2?  My bro's been playing it this morning, so parts of half of all that music is rolling around in my brain!  Good thing I can kick fender on that game!  It's sooo coool!!!


----------



## yhwh1st

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Phantom!?! *shivers* Gotta love it!
> 
> Ever played Burnout 3 on PS2?  My bro's been playing it this morning, so parts of half of all that music is rolling around in my brain!  Good thing I can kick fender on that game!  It's sooo coool!!!


 
Of course you've gotta love it. Whoever doesn't is crazy! I'm listening to the soundtrack right now. Right now it's playing _All I Ask of You._

No I have never played that game. I don't know anyone who has a PS or PS2.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

yhwh1st said:


> No I have never played that game. I don't know anyone who has a PS or PS2.



Too bad!  It's really cool to get a very nice race car and beat the snot out of the other vehicles! Waaaay too fun!  It's really one of the only games I can win... but that's fine by me! At least I can win something!


----------



## Wraithguard

Boogie Man by Aerosmith
Waiting for the Worms by Pink Floyd (beginning to see a pattern?)
Gods of War by Def Leppard (it's sorta eh but i'll just stick it in anyway)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Quicken by TFK


----------



## yhwh1st

Pacabel's Kanon in C. More specifically, George Winston's arrangement. Beautiful song.


----------



## Turin

"When the sun goes down" by Kenny Chesney. Great song, its what I live by.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The tune to 'Sail Away' by Enya  At least it's a good one! *waneders off humming*


----------



## Wraithguard

I seemed to have misplaced my entire CD collection. I, of course, blame e.Blackstar for it's dissapearance. It would probably be another Pink Floyd song anyway.


----------



## yhwh1st

Sorry about your cd's Rai. A year ago my cousin had _all_ of his cd's stolen. he had kept them in a book in his truck and someone broke into it.

_The Eleventh Hour_ by Jars of Clay *singing* _let the eleventh hour quickly pass me b-ha-ha-ha hy._


----------



## Elorendil

I have the development of Beethoven's 1st piano concerto stuck in my head. What can I say, I'm a classical nut


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> I seemed to have misplaced my entire CD collection. I, of course, blame e.Blackstar for it's dissapearance.



Yeah thanks Rai, I love you too.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn

"You are my Lucky Star" from Singing in the Rain. Which makes sense, as I've just come up from watching it...


----------



## yhwh1st

Goooood movie Rosie! I love that soundtrack!

_God Be Merciful to Me_ by Jars of Clay


----------



## Hammersmith

yhwh1st said:


> Sorry about your cd's Rai. A year ago my cousin had _all_ of his cd's stolen. he had kept them in a book in his truck and someone broke into it.


I nearly had my CDs detonated by USA Customs  

Wind At My Back, by Spock's Beard


----------



## Ghorim

Currently lodged deeply into the back of my skull is 'There's A Place' by the Beatles. I'm a drummer in an endearingly shoddy college rock band, and it's a song that we've just begun considering as a cover tune. The bassist in our group (also my roommate and best friend) has worked on it a bit with me, and we both confessed to each other that it's one of our favorite compositions by the Fab Four from Liverpool. 

It's actually one of the Beatles' lesser known tunes, tucked neatly away in the latter half of their debut album 'Please Please Me.' Inexplicably passed over as a single candidate in favor of the annoyingly simplistic 'Love Me Do,' 'There's A Place' is a shining example of the Beatles' transcendent pop genius. Like any good pop song, it's brief (clocking in under 2 minutes) and sharp (with an irresistible hook and a giddy, uplifting bridge). 

The song hints at a bit of lyrical development for Lennon and McCartney, as its first verse has absolutely no mention of teenage romance, which was the ever-present theme in all of their early compositions. The song's narrator describes how, whenever he's feeling low or blue, he can escape into the world of his mind for comfort. Of course, the second verse reintroduces the concept of a female love interest, but never mind that. 

Like all early Beatles songs, it's drenched in the sunny optimism of youthful innocence, which adds something of a bittersweet air upon hearing it today, knowing how the group would later become thoroughly disillusioned and acrimoniously disintegrate, followed by the various tragedies that befell its members post-breakup. Still, the thrill of this song (and much of the Beatles' pre-Rubber Soul discography) remains undiluted, and I find it hardly misleading to call it one of the true gems of pop songcraft in the rock n' roll era.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn

*The song currently stuck in MY head is...*

"I'm the King of New York" from Newsies. My favorite song from my favorite movie. You gotta love that movie.


----------



## e.Blackstar

OH MY GOSH! just reading that made that song get stuck in my head! I love that movie...mostly because its a feel-good movie and it would be completely against reason and Hollywood manipulation NOT to like it, but still...  

Good stuff.

*skips off humming*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Stuck in my head: A very pretty yet obnoxious jingle from a Toyota commercial


----------



## Wraithguard

Word Up! by Korn


----------



## Wraithguard

It's My Life by Bon Jovi.


----------



## yhwh1st

_If I Were A Rich Man_ form The Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh! Good song! From a good play/movie! (Have you seen the version with Topol as Tevye?)


----------



## Wraithguard

Still:

It's My Life by Bon Jovi

Along with:

Harder to Breathe by Maroon 5
Walkin' on the Sun by Smash Mouth


----------



## Talierin

Pizza Day! - The Aquabats!

Amplify - Roper


----------



## Wraithguard

Toast and Walkin' on the Sun


----------



## Talierin

"When you're a professional piraaaaaaate, you don't need to wear a suit!"

I was singing again at work, a very bad thing as I work in a library


----------



## yhwh1st

e.Blackstar said:


> Ooh! Good song! From a good play/movie! (Have you seen the version with Topol as Tevye?)


Of course.  I only own it!  The public high school near where I live put on a production of it a few years ago, and it was amazing! I knew a guy who played Avram and was also a bottle dancer. He was excellent. For the bottle dance, they didn't use anything to hold the bottles on. They just balanced them. I didn't see a single mistake. I wanted to see it a second time (and third, and fourth, and...) but didn't find anyone else who wanted to go before they stopped performing. 

Same soundtrack: _To Life_

*singing loud and forcefully* _To life! To life! L'chai-im! L'chai-im, l'chai-im, to life!_


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Best of You" by Foo Fighters


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Photograph" by Nickelback

Gosh darn radio.


----------



## wizard2c

You're Not Alone Tonight by Keith Urban


----------



## e.Blackstar

Korn: Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## Wraithguard

e.Blackstar said:


> Korn: Another Brick in the Wall


 
Pink Floyd: Another Brick in the Wall (the origional)


----------



## EscaflowneEnzo

At the current time......the "Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi" show song. My neice loves that program and now I watch it and that song keeps me up at night. Do I love Ami...or Yumi?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> Pink Floyd: Another Brick in the Wall (the origional)



I know it's a copy, don't choke on your outrage.


----------



## Wraithguard

Toast
The Doom Song  
Going back a wee bit: Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down


----------



## Ithrynluin

Connie Francis - I will wait for you

Alvin Stardust - My Coo Ca Choo


----------



## e.Blackstar

Seether: "Remedy"


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Seether: "Remedy"


Seether are meh. Their big single had sticking power, and their other singles were sort of okay, but they'll fade in time.

Currently firmly and pleasantly lodged in my skull is the Dream Theater anthem "Pull Me Under". Once again, it can stay there as long as it fancies.


----------



## Turin

Right now I'm listening to "Anthem of our dying day" by Story of the Year. Another old favorite is "Californication" by RHCP.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It's driving me insane I tell you!  It's been in my head for the last day and a half!  I don't even know what it's called! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Something someone sent in an e-mail! It's a big guy singing along to some, otherwise rather cool, (Romanian?) music! It's totally silly!  BUT I CAN'T GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!    *starts dancing out of room, slaps her own face and marches the rest of the out*


----------



## Wraithguard

Another Postcard by Barenaked Ladies

GREATEST SONG EVER!


----------



## Hammersmith

AraCelebEarwen said:


> It's driving me insane I tell you!  It's been in my head for the last day and a half!  I don't even know what it's called! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! Something someone sent in an e-mail! It's a big guy singing along to some, otherwise rather cool, (Romanian?) music! It's totally silly!  BUT I CAN'T GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!    *starts dancing out of room, slaps her own face and marches the rest of the out*


Another victim...I am truly sorry for you. It would appear the "Numa numa guy" has struck again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*He shoots!, HE SCORES!!!*



Hammersmith said:


> Another victim...I am truly sorry for you. It would appear the "Numa numa guy" has struck again.


*huge blue eyes blink in a moment of silence before a snort and choking laughs again send her rolling to the floor* 
YES!!!! SURELY IT IS THE SAME!!!!!!  Is there no sanity left in this world?!?!!!!! 




Not that I've ever been a help to that.   *skips out singing* "Numa numa ai, numa numa numa ai..." *_SMACK!!!_*


----------



## Thorondor_

Well, the original song is by O-zone, "Dragostea din tei" ... didn't know they caused such a pandemic.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Are not brothers kind and considerate? 

Shortly after hearing that song I posted about, they asked the friend that scent it to them about it... turns out he had the whole cd. *blank face* They (we) are now the 'proud owners' of the silly thing. BUT! Now that I get to listen to all of the song as well as others on there it isn't getting stuck so easily now. At least, it's not bothering me like it was!  I can tune it out or join in and get it turned off if I want.  

I think I like the English version a bit more then the other, but yet there're all about the same to me... not at all a fan but I'll not try to crush the nuts just yet.


----------



## Daranavo

depeche mode...Precious. I think they been around a long time and I think they are pretty good.


----------



## Hammersmith

I just got hold of the album C'mon Miracle by Mirah, most of the songs on which have been stuck in my head for the last few months. Cracking good stuff.


----------



## Gabba

Thorondor_ said:


> Well, the original song is by O-zone, "Dragostea din tei" ... didn't know they caused such a pandemic.



Arg!!! Dont remind me of them!  Now I'v got the freaking thing on my mind. And Im at the moment listening to piano jazz!!!! Gabba hatesss nassssty O-zsssssone!

Anyway, before I was brutally reminded of O-zone, the song stuck in my head was "Be Prepared" sung by Scar in the Lion King!


----------



## Daranavo

Ok no clue about that music...

I am listening to Metallica's ONE and I got it CRANKED up at work! I...AM...SO...BORED!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

"Doesn't remind me" by somebody...can't remember the band name.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Hero" (reprise) from Shrek... (I like the original a little better but can't seem to find the c.d..)

I know this cuz I've been listening to my iTunes again, turned it off and have been at least humming it since.


----------



## Hammersmith

AraCelebEarwen said:


> "Hero" (reprise) from Shrek... (I like the original a little better but can't seem to find the c.d..)
> 
> I know this cuz I've been listening to my iTunes again, turned it off and have been at least humming it since.


Oooh, the Rufus Wainright song from Shrek, Hallelujah...now *that* is a good song, and has excellent sticking-in-the-head ability.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That it does. 

Yeah, I forgot to say that "Hero" is from Shrek 2...  But yeah, booth are good.


----------



## e.Blackstar

"duality" by Slipknot


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> "duality" by Slipknot


You're not serious, are you?

I thought you were cool...


----------



## e.Blackstar

I heard it on the radio this mornin', kay?  

 And so I am...


----------



## Turin

Right now its "Hicktown" by Jason Aldean. Btw, Slipknot isn't cool.


----------



## Hammersmith

Turin said:


> Right now its "Hicktown" by Jason Aldean. Btw, Slipknot isn't cool.


I know. Neither's Jason Aldean 

But Sonata Arctica is; now stuck in my skull is "Two Minds One Soul" from their newest album. i00t, evidently...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well fine.  



".45" by...um...I think it's by Shinedown. I can't remember. But it's a fantastic song, even when the chorus is stuck in my head.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*singing in a slightly off tune voice* "There she was a just a walkin down the street..." 

Somehow the people at work have decided that there is nothing better or more fitting to listen to then the 'oldies' station.  

That stuff has a way of digging into your thoughts and making its-self at home in the darkest places of one's mind. Places that you would never know it to hide until it is far too late. Once you have heard even some of them there is no escape. They will find you. They will be heard.

"nah nah nah nah. nah nah nah nah. yeah yeah yeah. Goooood byyyye."


----------



## Hammersmith

Hm? Oldies? Wh...NOOO!!!!
*Begins singing* Splish splash, I was takin' a bath..."

Now you've done it! Doomed I am!


----------



## Wraithguard

Helena by My Chemical Romance
B.Y.O.B. by System of a Down


----------



## e.Blackstar

BYOB is a funny song.


----------



## Turin

"Something to be proud of" by Montgomery Gentry. That song was stuck in my head all night.


----------



## tom_bombadil

Godhoping- Dogs Die In Hot Cars

So cool


----------



## e.Blackstar

Nickelback: "Animals"
It was on the radio and it won't get out of my skull!


----------



## Hammersmith

Poison - Ride The Wind


----------



## Ermundo

Linkin Park and...

O fortuna????


Man, I simply can't get enough of Requiem for a dream remix/


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Nooooo no. NOOOoo no no no. I said noooo no; you're not the one for me."

I have no idea what the song's called or even who sang it, but I think I must have heard it on my way into work this morning 'cause it's been rolling around and around and around in my head. 

There's something about a 'big black horse and a cherry tree' in there as well if anyone knows what I'm talking about.  It's well and truly stuck in my head.


----------

